# The resident superheroes Second cycle, cutting..!!



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Currently on my second cycle, which is:

test e 600mg

mast e 400mg

anavar 100mg ed

Adex 0.5 every second day

PCT will be the bog-standard nolva and clomid with Adex remaining the same.

first cycle was test e 600mg with a dbol kicker. Gained and kept a solid Stone and the majority of strength gains stayed too, If you fancy a read here is my first cycle:

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174641-another-first-test-cycle-thread-aye.html

About to pin for the fifth time tomorrow after I visit the needle exchange. My strength is up slightly, nothing too amazing. Vein down my bicep is the most noticeable change. Exercise goes like so

Chest day

swimming

shoulder and tris

cardio and back & bis

legs

day off

Cardio.

bearing in mind I am currently doing my level 3 in a fitness and health hnd so three days out of the 5 I am doing a metafit, spin class, circuit or some other type of class.

average diet is so:

4x weetabix with ss milk

banana

2x chicken breasts with tomatoes and grapes

banana or apple or orange

1x chicken breast with rice or quinoa and peppers

1 pint ss milk (not every day)

about 2-4 litres of water per day

2x whey during the day. One after training and one in evening. 2 scoops in each so around 100g protein per day

5g creatine per day and 40g BCAAS during and after workouts.

Lifts:

chest press BB 87.5kg 5x5

Dumbell press 30kg each hand

leg press 230kg

shoulder press 24kg

skullcrushers 40kg

squat 80kg

deadlift 125kg 8x8

Will get measurements and pics later or tomorrow.

Worth noting that i am unable to run or walk much as I have a stress fracture in my right Tibia.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot to mention, ordered the rest of my cycle two weeks ago and it's not arrived. If it doesn't come this week I won't be able to pin again and will need to pct. which I am ofcourse f*cking raging at.

** source as ever came through. Took a wee while but I reckon I'm lucky to have a reliable source with good quality gear!! Now let's get this cycle going!!**


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds good mate. Interested to see how you get on again good luck. Subbed.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Sounds good mate. Interested to see how you get on again good luck. Subbed.


Cheers buddy. Not had much time to get on here much recently so going to try and get on and update this as much as I can.

Considering putting the test up to 900mg and the mast to 600mg when I manage to get some more, until then I'm pretty worried if I run out. Nothing is ever easy!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

what are total macros


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed for this mate :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

rippedgreg said:


> what are total macros


Not one for calculating all that pish to be honest mate. Aslong as i keep the carbs low, fat low and protein high I'm happy. Haven't gained any fat not had my BF % increased since I started my first cycle away at the start of the summer so it must be working out somehow


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you suffered any acne on this cycle mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Funnily enough mate it's the opposite. Had acne from my first cycle and was given meds from the docs but its only really cleared up from about week three on cycle. Weird one


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Funnily enough mate it's the opposite. Had acne from my first cycle and was given meds from the docs but its only really cleared up from about week three on cycle. Weird one


Ha, strange. Although a hormonal imbalance can cause acne, so I think this just means you need to stay on cycle forever!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

howdy stranger!! progress off cycle iv made hasnt been anything too awesome but with my course now the cardio fitness iv got is on a different level to what iv managed previously. weights have still been going up but hit the plateau recently. hopefully even though this is a cutting cycle, i can push the bar a bit further, excusing the pun


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pre- cycle pic, sorry for the uber sh1te back picture


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

three weeks in...



by the way, been tracking it all a bit better recently on twitter @Super_G ahem....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leg press 280kg 7x5 on Saturday superset with 20kg wall sits for 1 min. Got the good news that I don't have stress fractures in my tibia which has been an ongoing issue. Waiting on a MRI appointment to see what else could be going wrong down there. Started off as shin splints

Managed to bang out 2x20 pull ups with good form and the last set failed at 14 today. Not been to the gym since Saturdays leg session which I didn't squat in. Foam roller has been bought to sort out these tight calves!!

No real weight loss so far, I'm hungry constantly which I'm guessing is the var? Veins are visible constantly now. Only draw back is the pumps I get in my delts whilst in the gym or even by writing!! Cutting chicken is another trigger for it.

Thinking of adding in tren to the cycle in three weeks time.

Aggression hasn't changed nor has the sex drive


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just found this, how's it going ya cvnt!

Ill read it when I get in.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not had the gym time this week so far and the diet has been shot to pieces. Eating in the go and making excuses to do so. Back on track today, waiting for my source to get tren in so I can add that to the cycle and really go for it.

Spent all day yesterday with a global trainer from Life Fitness and he showed me some crazy sh1t on the DAP machines and kettlebells, abdominal bracing amongst some others too. Really going to alter my workouts whilst upping the cardio now too.

I'm hoping to see results in the mirror by mabye mid-late January


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest today, decided to toss off the barbell bench press as I'm bored of it aswell as stuck on the same weight now for weeks. Took a wee workout from Greg Plitt and added some new exercises I learned of this week to it.

Flat DB Press 30kg 4 sets 12,10,10,8

Super set with DB flies 14kg 4 sets 10,10,8,8

Incline DB press 28kg 4 sets 10,10,8,6 (failed at 6)

Super set with Incline DB flies 12kg 4 sets 10,10,8,8 slow and sore!!

Felt like my head was going to pop off!!

Cable DAP flies 5x8 15kg

Also done 5x8 on the DAP with a standing cable fly with my hands meeting at the base of my back, targets the chest bigtime!!

Bodyweight Bicep curls 4x8 ouch!

Seated bicep curls 16kg 3x10

Done some core work on the DAP too, mostly around the abdominal bracing theory but it also targeted my bis and chest 

Plank and mountain climbers with alternating press ups for 4 Minutes to keep the heart rate going.

Forearm pumps were insane, got so bad I had to take my lifting gloves off as the veins were popping out of my hands!! Might not seem a lot, and the weight certainly will be far less than many on the forums but felt a good workout. Looking forward to the DOMS!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Any updates mate, did the gear turn up in the finish?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Waaaasssssssup b1tches!! is that waaassssup still considered cool these days?

wee update is due, just beem rammed with uni work and actual employment work etc, gym time and xmas with the family.

here is a snidey pic from the end of the second week if i remember correctly and i personally think il looked utter sh1t


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

so, proper update time now that has been uploaded..

currently on either week 8 or 9, lifts have shot through the roof!! Squat is still held back as im still a little nervous about my shins but with the MRI scan happening on Friday i should have a better idea of what i can do and what the feck is going on with my lower legs...

current lifts are as follows..

Barbell Flat Bench : 92.5kg for 3x8 reps, Smith machine i can finally get reps with 100kg which has been my major goal

DB Decline Bench : 40kg for 3x5 reps and a wee bit of shaking goes on here..

DB Incline Bench : 35kg for 4x10 reps (havent tried heavier yet as i did this after the 40kg decline and was slightly fecked)

Barbell Squat : 125kg for 8 good reps, could go heavier i think. Shins get tight though, calves being like rocks also do not help! (foam rolled before though)

Barbell Deadlift : 140kg for 5 reps, must use straps though, grip in my left goes quickly when i go over 100kg

Shoulder DB Press : 32.5kg for 4x8 reps and this i am really happy about as this time last year i was Shoulder pressing 18kg!! (plus i have a dodgy left shoulder)

but my most proud lift is as follows...may not be anything fantastic against so many of the strong lads here but for me its ace

Leg Press 300kg 4x8 reps and i even have a wee piccy



I am now going to run the rest of my Mast and Var for the next two weeks, drop the Var and swap the Mast for 500mg of Tren for the final 8 weeks. il add in Anavar again for the final three weeks and will keep running the Clen every two days although i think i may be building up a resistance to it as no sides come on now unless i go over 200mg of the stuff, but weirdly enough i shake like mad after i have sex...

i am taking benadryl every two nights to clear the receptors but could anyone offer any advice on why there isnt many sides now?

My diet has remained pretty good, runs pretty similar to today which has been

50g Oats 300ml semi skimmed milk

banana

1 chicken breast in a wholemeal pitta & a small slice of quiche(100 cals)

500ml semi skimmed milk

banana and nuts

2 chicken breasts, peppers, carrots and quinoa

two protein shakes (Pro10 strawberry ofcourse, 2 scoops each making a total of 100g protein) & 10g creatine

1 cup green tea

** for snack later** 3 oatcakes with philidelphia full fat cheese about 30-40g and an orange or grapes.

i am hitting easily 4 litres of water a day and do get some extra cals when i can remember by putting butter into the wholemeal pitta. if i get hungry in the evening, i stick on 4 poached eggs and munch them up. I also must admit to having a starbucks latte twice a week plus one cheat meal and wholemeal bread with jam & peanut butter on my carb loading day..forgive me..

pics from todays workout,





what im slightly stumped on is, im losing fat, im getting stronger and have dropped my eating slightly however i am growing like a MOFO! tshirts are leaving rings around my bis and tris now and my quads dont fit a pair of my jeans. I did try to lower my eating but i was crashing early evening with zero energy and then would go on a sugar search. I know my lifts arent going to put anyone to shame but its all progress with me and im pretty chuffed as the weight is going up whilst my form is finally spot on 

as always, points of view, advice or p1ss taking welcome


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Mate, pics are looking decent, definitely a big change in definition, noticeably in your shoulders chest and arms!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Why thank you mate 

Think my delts have finally came alive!! I look pretty chunky (fat) in the last picture but its a little misleading, mabye from the angle but the mid section is looking half decent now.

I'm now doing HIT when in the gym and started on the punchbag for my cardio once a week plus a HIIT cycle rather than doing two sessions per week on the bike. Can't spend too long on the cross trainer and any more then 20 mins on the bike and my shins flare up so a 15 min interval effort on the bike and a good workout on the bag seems to work well with me and what I'm interested in


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Either that or I'm still a wee fat d1ck :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes mate!! Excellent work, you look a different man!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate!! Excellent work, you look a different man!


You'd still give me one then?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm u don't look like a super hero! Where is your pants over your trousers for a start!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You'd still give me one then?


Several mate. :lol:

Delts and chest have come on a treat, hows the back looking? If you keep cutting the bodyfat you'll look even bigger as well.

I'd work on traps a bit more though, not saying theyre lagging, but if delts keep growing as much traps may get left behind.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Huge difference really good work mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Several mate. :lol:
> 
> Delts and chest have come on a treat, hows the back looking? If you keep cutting the bodyfat you'll look even bigger as well.
> 
> I'd work on traps a bit more though, not saying theyre lagging, but if delts keep growing as much traps may get left behind.


Started doing rhomboid push ups and kettlebell swings with a shrug added in at the top of the movement, should help bring those badboys along


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Many apologies for not keeping this up regularly folks, i see a journo as an oppeprtunity to share Gear experience with other folks who train but also to give advice to those wanting to run similar cycles and iv totally fecked it up.

anyway, any more self hating and il self harm so...

Gear has been switched. From Pro Chem Test 300mg and PC Mast its changed to BSI labs test 400 and Tren 250, being ran at Test 400mg and Tren 500mg per week. I have stopped taking the var and looking to add in some Winny for the last few weeks of the cycle. The switch was made two week ago and i think the tren is kicking in, i am not really sleeping too great, panting like a spastic after sex and cardio plus the dreams are really messed up.

My progress was awesome until two and a half weeks ago when i took the Norovirus, didnt eat for a week and survived on dextrose in water and dioralite. Spewing and sleeping all week, went to the gym after i had kind of recovered and did my shoulders...which had dropped by 10kg on the DB press, utterly p1ssed off i didnt go back for about 4 days and gradually started to do well again, i am roughly now where i was just before i fell ill.

Another update is i seem to have a Gluten allergy, was bloody certain it was a lactose allergy but after i was able to eat i took the advice of the doc and ate toast all day, next day i had bloated out in the middle, farting and just felt [email protected] Doc took one look and said its a gluten allergy, still waiting for the test results though so i can get my free bread and pasta from the chemist..

Routine has changed too, im running 4x8 as usual, dont like 5x5 and never have. one week its 4x8 with 90 seconds rest in between and the next il superset one exercise with another ie, DB Chest press 4x10 then immediatly DB flies 4x8-10 or DB shoulder press and then Cable lateral raises etc

Lifts are as follows,

DB Chest 37.5kg for 4x8 normally fail in the last set, Managed 5 reps at 40kg before my left shoulder got all tight again.

DB Seated Shoulder Press was 32.5kg for 4x8 but again always failed on the last set but pretty early around rep 4. im also doing the shoulder DB rais tech that Dorian Yates has his lads doing in his Blood&Guts youtube vids and really do feel the burn. Sounds silly but feel its also a little kinder on my left shoulder.

Deadlift has stayed at 150kg for 5x5, yes i know i hate 5x5 but find after the fifth rep my form goes, so instead of squeezing out 3 more sh1t ones i just admit defeat to the 5x5

Skullcrushers are 40kg for 4x10, Biceps are...growing with the rest of my body.

Grip is still pish and i managed to bang out 17 from hang pullups which i was really happy with as iv never really beaten 12.

Squats...iv always been really cautious with the squats due to my lower leg injury (later in the post) and was only doing squats at 60kg which was not only pathetic but felt i could do it all week. Spent some time on the TRX to warm up the squat and now doing 115kg on the free bar squat rack, i know its not great but its progress. once i do the 4x8 i then jump onto the smith machine and Hack Squat 110kg for 4x8 just to hit the glutes too

however, my Legs are starting to really come along now. I am now *Legpressing 380kg for 4 reps!* for me this is awesome! my legs have always been pretty strong so decided to just go for it, started off at 260kg and just piled the weight on. 360kg for 3x8 reps but the extra 20kg felt like another 100! Im aiming for 400kg by the summer which i will get!

Quads now measure 25.5' which for a wee guy of 5'9 and 13.9st is pretty ace. I find it really difficult to find jeans to fit me now, might sound good but its actually f*cking annoying.

and now the pics, im sorry if these are reports from the last page but im lazy and just banging them all in. The last pic was taken in the morning after my day of toast as per docs suggestion after the Norovirus and shows the Bloat that made me head down and get tested for the gluten allergy.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

*** Injuries***

Left shoulder is back to being all tight and sore, working the tennis ball under it hels slightly but the pain goes down my left tricep whilst doing it and is not good. Sports Massage later in the week, first of 4 appointments.

Lower Legs - started out as suspected shin splints, months went by and finally saw a NHS physio who was concerned the pain isnt in the muscles, which are all like bricks, but along the bone. Sent for X-Ray which didnt come back with anything concrete so sent for MRI scans and seeing the orthpediac dude on thursday to discuss what its flagged up.

If i run, the pain in both legs is instant, calves are solid, personeus and soleus also very tight and if i walk quick or walk uphill it all gets so tight that i feel my toes curling in! mental eh! cardio is hard to get done as i bloody hate the cross trainiers and the rowing machines make me pull weird faces. my only cardio has been punchbag work, [email protected], [email protected] and HIIT weight training. Im waiting on speed ropes coming in the post as i want to learn to skip.

thought id also share another two pics of me, first one..



was the beginning of 2010, just when i came out the forces, i used to run every day and was fit as hell, but felt i had the body of an aids victim. i was always able to carry my own etc but never really used weights unless it was resistance machines.

when i became a civvy i got lazy, ate take aways and never exercised at all. before i went on my first cycle last summer i changed my diet and started weight training, i remember struggling to get 10 press ups and reps with a 30kg BB chest press. embarrassing pic number 2



My transformation has not been anything amazing, but its still progress. all my old clothes no longer fit and the mrs seems to react better towards me now when we are out and about. Also, for a Ginger, im getting attention from women of all ages. Was asked out for dinner and 'a nightcap' by a woman in the mid forties last month when i was giving her a gym induction. She wasnt too bad either 

Overall confidence is way up, nutrition is close to being spot on and the diet is good. Happy days which will hopefully keep getting better and better 

Next week shall see the rest of my tren, test and winny arrive so will keep this upto date, Im also flirting with the idea of blasting and cruising now considering iv had the snip done 2 years ago and finally getting used to pinning all the time.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what a fukin difference. bout time u pulled ur finger out ya weezly cvnt :lol: i am impressed to say the least with that change mate! the drop in bf made all the difference x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Once this bloat goes down completely I should look slightly better and mabye by Xmas find my abs :lol: apparently itl take about 6 weeks for the gluten to go out my system however that's just what iv saw on google searches. With the tren I struggle with cardio so gonna take the tablet and watch some ufc this week on the recumbent cycle, see how that goes.

Think my traps are lagging behind so been adding in DB shrugs and a variation of the kettlebell swing with a shrug added in at the high point. Should make the badboys grow


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Had an hour last night whilst the daughter was in her trampoline class so had a HIT chest and bicep workout, lighter weight more reps.

Decline BB bench - 75kg 4x12 easy, last set i held the bar at the lowest point for around 30 seconds each rep

DB bicep curls - 18kg 3x10 easy

Incline DB bench - 30kg 4x12

Incline DB flies - 15kg 4x10 (after a set of DB press I went straight into the flies, no rest between all of these sets)

EZ Preacher curls - 40kg 3x8 slow

Cable flies - 17.5kg 4xfail super-setted with

Cable hammer curls - 4xfail

TRX bodyweight bicep curls - 3xfail super setted with clap press ups 3xfail.

Not the hardest workout ever but with no rest I was pretty tired, think I can thank the tren for that.

Getting a sports massage done on the left shoulder at 6pm, should be awesome.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looks good to me mate, see ur strengths way up now too. good lad


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looks good to me mate, see ur strengths way up now too. good lad


Agreed you've come back way stronger mate, good going!

Hope the sports massage comes with happy ending :lol:

Reps coming when I go on the computer


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Agreed you've come back way stronger mate, good going!
> 
> Hope the sports massage comes with happy ending :lol:
> 
> Reps coming when I go on the computer


I hope so too, the guy has acne so il suggest a happy ending with my cream over his face and in return il burst his spots and take his puss over my chest mmmm :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Had some great news today. My lower leg issue isn't stress fractures on my tibias as they thought which the worst possible outcome would have seen me wear those plastic cushioning moon boots for 5 weeks but actually the Peroneus and soleus muscles in Both legs are too big for the mayofascial sack that covers them. This is why I can't walk for more than a few minutes without stopping due to the pain.

Treatment...operation which will see me in a wheelchair for a month and then crutches for another, so in Gordie speak that means crutches for two months. Oh, and also a big scar from my knee to my ankle in both legs. Super, looks like il not be wearing shorts for much longer now.

Left shoulder pain and tightness is caused by a imbalance of muscle size and strength. Delts and the rest of the top shoulder muscles are apparently large and strong whilst my rhomboids are pish and small, says I also need to work my lats more too. Sports massage was ok, until he pushed deep into the wee area between my deltoid and chest (just above the armpit line) the pain was so sore I couldn't breathe. Flexible as hell today though, gave me loads of exercises to help increase the range of motion. Shoulder should be good to go within a month


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Back day was yesterday. Focused on my lats and rhomboids as per the instructions from the wee physio that done my sports massage on my shoulder. Kept it to a half decent weight but for high reps and really feeling it today.

Romanian DL 100kg 5x12

Ez Bent over rows 50/60/70/80/80 5x10 failed at 8 on the 80kg then pulled a fast 20 reps on 50kg

Lat pulldowns 70kg 5x12

Wide grip pull-ups 4x5

Seated rows 45kg each arm 2x10 then 35kg each arm 3x8 (grip on left went)

Spent a while on a resistance machine, for the life of me I can't remember the name of it. Seated with the handles high overhead, grab one each hand and pull down in a circular motion towards each shoulder, hits the rhomboids perfectly, lats and bis get used too. Surprised at how strong I was on this...

50/60/70/80/85/90/60/50 all 12 reps slow and controlled. Pump on the bis was ace but today it's the lats and rhomboids that have the DOMS. The exact area I need to work on! Nice!!

Did a few cable rope curls, DB hammer curls and bodyweight bicep curls because the new PT was giving me the eye and recently my bis have been looking ace when pumped 

Annoyed now as I don't like this BSI labs and iv got tren and Winny coming this week, should have ordered PC. Think I'm just going to buy the PC aswell and offload the BSI. Had my blood pressure taken at the weekend, 116/57. Was expecting much higher

Slow cardio tomorrow and some abs work, legs Thursday and some chest on Friday


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Super_G said:


> *** Injuries***
> 
> Left shoulder is back to being all tight and sore, working the tennis ball under it hels slightly but the pain goes down my left tricep whilst doing it and is not good. Sports Massage later in the week, first of 4 appointments.
> 
> ...


fcuk and you take the **** outta my pants ya pleb lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> fcuk and you take the **** outta my pants ya pleb lol


 :lol: your grey knickers are far worse :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

im sending you them after a squat session


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> im sending you them after a squat session


They shall replace my current chewing gum


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and biceps today, had my second massage on my left shoulder on Wednesday so no lifting yesterday. Say in the recumbent cycle, watched the top 100 UFC fights on the tablet and burned 976 cals over 90 mins. Kept a steady pace on level 12, can't really do anything more due to my Lower leg issues.

Didn't go nuts in the chest today, no DBs just to make sure my shoulder didnt end up taking a backwards step.

Flag BB chest press, 30kg warm up then 70/80/82.5/85/85/90/30kg on reps of 10-10-8-5-5-5-20

Decline BB bench 60kg 4x8 slow

Flat DB flys 14kg 4x10

Incline DB flys 14kg 4x10

DB pull over 25kg 4x10 don't feel anything with this pish exercise!

Seated DB hammer curl 14kg 3x10

Standing DB bicep curl dropset 16/12/8kg on reps of 3x 8/10/12

Cable rope curls 3x10 15kg/17.5kg/22.5kg

Before all chest exercises wide 20 pressups.

Biceps were pumped like f*ck! Had slight issues shaking my Post workout protein :lol:

Home, ate ribeye steak, one bit of gluten free toast and a banana. Oh, and some of this awesome coconut milk!!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> *and the mrs seems to react better towards me now when we are out and about. Also, for a Ginger, im getting attention from women of all ages. *


Is this the good old "I liked you the way you are, but now your bigger and more ripped I prefer that" conversation? lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right folks, update on the BSI tren. Still no sides but I spoke to my source who I don't think is the type to give out sh1te gear and instead of sending me tren e he has sent me tren DS which instead of the normal tren e 250g it's 200mg tren e, 100mg tren a and 2500mcg methyltren. Bet you all wished yer source was as decent as mine 

Hopefully see some effects in the next few weeks


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Test400, M-TrenDS, TMTE600 and some of my favoured PC test e 300mg all arrived today, will see me through to the end of this cycle and the start of my adventure into blasting and cruising!!today will be 1ml TMTE (200mg Tren E, 200mg Mast E, 200mg Test e) and 1ml Tren E 250mg and then a wee skoosh of Test E 400 on thursday.

dropped the Adex to 0.5mg every three days now as im wondering if my doseage of the AI has held back the sides of the tren? read it elsewhere on here.

Really excited about using the M-Tren DS (Mtren 2500mcg, 100mg test s, 50mg dbol) as iv seen @ausbuilt recommend it a few times


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks good mate! That all one cycle?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Looks good mate! That all one cycle?


Nah man, already went through

1x PC Test 300

2x PC mast 200

1x BSI test400

1x BSI tren e 250

2x 60x 50mg Var 

Had the Norovirus in januray which ate most of my gains, gutted! Decided then that I'm going to start blasting and cruising, don't really need my baws anyway as I got the snip done three years ago. Hopefully by the summer I should be closer to where I want to be. Giving myself until Xmas to see my abs but mostly aiming for the big traps and cannonball delts look.

Was out in Friday with the mrs and her mate, the girl was whispering in my ear all night about how good iv been looking etc. not had a girl blatantly gasping for the boaby like that in a while. The mrs found it amusing, keeps winding me up about it.

Way I see it, if people are noticing then mabye I don't look as sh1t as I think


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Indeed mate, cant beat compliments from a stranger.

Was a 3some on the cards..? :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Indeed mate, cant beat compliments from a stranger.
> 
> Was a 3some on the cards..? :whistling:


Oh mate, I could upload a picture of a text message chat..!! I personally feel I would be ripped like a b1tch! Was sitting in my livingroom, got the flirty texts....taxi doon to the club :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> View attachment 112035


Is Pamela a real person, or is it palmela handerson? Pmsl


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Is Pamela a real person, or is it palmela handerson? Pmsl


 :lol: that's the mrs of 10 years ya ride! I'm on high test just now, don't be messing with me or il come down there and give you the worst t1tty-twister ever! Tweak tweak

Hoping to feel the tren this week, 1ml tren 250 and 1 ml Mtren DS skooshed into my bum. Going to do my back today, still focusing on my rhoms and lats


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> :lol: that's the mrs of 10 years ya ride! I'm on high test just now, don't be messing with me or il come down there and give you the worst t1tty-twister ever! Tweak tweak
> 
> Hoping to feel the tren this week, 1ml tren 250 and 1 ml Mtren DS skooshed into my bum. Going to do my back today, still focusing on my rhoms and lats


Back and bi's for me too later tonight.

Picsornomrsof10years...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Back and bi's for me too later tonight.
> 
> Picsornomrsof10years...


Pfft please....

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/179620-could-someone-advise-workouts-mrs.html

shoulders done high intensity workout! Sore as feck, normally do ...

Seated DB shoulder press, side raise, shrugs, front raise and face pulls. Today however...

Seated BB press warm up 25kg x 25 the 45kg 4x10

DB side raise 12kg 4x10

DB kickbacks 10kg 4x10

Cable side raise 7.5kg 4x10

Rope tricep extensions 20kg 4x10 drop sets (12.5kg 4x10 and 7.5kg 4x20)

Seated DB shoulder press 27.5kg 3x8 25kg 2x5 20kg 1x15

Dips 4x10

Kettlebell swings with shrugs at top of swing 24kg 4x20

No rest periods at all, was bloody hellish! Pumps were awesome, Tshirt I put on after my shower was looking like it was painted on. I know it's not the awesome big weights but I did struggle with no rest and a change in routine. Still nervous about going heavy on my left shoulder.

Triceps are looking ace! Was sweating like schoolboy on a trip to the Vatican...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

1ml BSI Mtren today, [email protected] pants when it came out the vial and turned out to be Blood Red, went in easy though and not even a slight bit of pip so far. Friday sees a night out with my mrs and her pal so as I'm on cycle, it will be my first ever night out in Glasgow with no alcohol at all. Going to be sh1te


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> 1ml BSI Mtren today, [email protected] pants when it came out the vial and turned out to be Blood Red, went in easy though and not even a slight bit of pip so far. Friday sees a night out with my mrs and her pal so as I'm on cycle, it will be my first ever night out in Glasgow with no alcohol at all. Going to be sh1te


I heard thats the tiger blood charlie sheen kept banging on about :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bawbag looking good ya wee ginger pube

Defo improvement I feel like am getting nowhere at the moment but have whipped my diet into action so lets see some results


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Bawbag looking good ya wee ginger pube
> 
> Defo improvement I feel like am getting nowhere at the moment but have whipped my diet into action so lets see some results


Cheers man, delts have came good finally but it's my legs that have made the biggest improvement. Probably too much though as I can't find jeans to fit over the f*ckers!! Tris seem to be doing well too, think its my traps that are lacking though,

Operation will be before may aswell which isn't too bad


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bastard I have ****ty legs

This year I will mostly be doing leg days


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Bastard I have ****ty legs
> 
> This year I will mostly be doing leg days


doesnt come with a price though mate. Legs have grown too quickly, my soleus and tibialis anterior muscles in both legs are too big for thier mayofascial sacks which means i cant run, walk uphill, jump etc or even walk the length of my street non stop without being in absolute agony. Because thier too big for the sack its stopping blood flow blah blah. Operation to get opened up, the sack sliced and stretched is in a few weeks. wont be able to walk for 8 weeks and will be left with a delightful scar from my knee to my ankle in each leg.

Just means iv got a few weeks to hit this 400kg leg press goal :beer:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have no clue what you have just said all I could understand is sack and leg


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> I have no clue what you have just said all I could understand is sack and leg


dont forget to add in a chin there too Teabag :sneaky2:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I have no clue what you have just said all I could understand is sack and leg


All I heard was he's getting his ballsack sliced up :lol:

Hope you weren't expecting sympathy gman!?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> All I heard was he's getting his ballsack sliced up :lol:
> 
> Hope you weren't expecting sympathy gman!?


already had that done three years ago mate, sperm free which means il never be caught again!! mwhahahaha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright mate! Only just seen this, subbed  How you been getting along?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Alright mate! Only just seen this, subbed  How you been getting along?


been going ok mate thanks, first few weeks were pish though, should have used Tren instead of mast at the start, started seeing the effects of the test at about week 6, then the Norovirus ate all my muscle gains. youd think it would have taken some of the fat too but noooooooo!!

now on the BSI tren blends, didnt have any Tren sides at all when running the tren e from BSI, but im growing and filling out. Gains are coming back after the virus, im roughly now a week short of where i was when it started. Think il reach the 400kg legpress in mabye 3-4 weeks 

how are you doing mate? im currently 3 weeks or so behind on your monster journal!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> been going ok mate thanks, first few weeks were pish though, should have used Tren instead of mast at the start, started seeing the effects of the test at about week 6, then the Norovirus ate all my muscle gains. youd think it would have taken some of the fat too but noooooooo!!
> 
> now on the BSI tren blends, didnt have any Tren sides at all when running the tren e from BSI, but im growing and filling out. Gains are coming back after the virus, im roughly now a week short of where i was when it started. Think il reach the 400kg legpress in mabye 3-4 weeks
> 
> how are you doing mate? im currently 3 weeks or so behind on your monster journal!!


Ohhh heard that virus is nasty mate! I've been lucky enough to avoid it every year, guarantee now I've said that my @rse will be like a load of shoes falling out of an attic in a week or two!

Tren messed with me soo bad, no sleep, weird dreams when I finally did sleep, felt really strange all the time, not for me but glad it's working for you!

I haven't been updating much tbh, in the home stretch of my uni degree now, last projects so been mega busy, gonna try squeeze everything in from tomorrow though since I'm just about to inject 2g of homebrew test :lol: Goal is 13 stone within a month, doable if student finance pull their finger out and give me £1000 they owe me :cursing:

You cycling or blasting and cruising mate? I think I may stay on forever now I have a monstrous collection of test sat in my cupboard


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Ohhh heard that virus is nasty mate! I've been lucky enough to avoid it every year, guarantee now I've said that my @rse will be like a load of shoes falling out of an attic in a week or two!
> 
> Tren messed with me soo bad, no sleep, weird dreams when I finally did sleep, felt really strange all the time, not for me but glad it's working for you!
> 
> ...


rub in the fact that you have so much test again and yer negged pal!! :lol:

going to stay on after the cycle on 300mg pw until after i heal up from this operation, then im running the same again but going to aim for 800mg tren, 400mg mast, 400 test and var. once i think i look half decent im hitting the deca, dbol and test like a mofo, probably try and get closer to 1g pw of the test. I dont need my balls anyway, only there to be tongued.

i was lucky with the student services up here, driped the payments out per month then in december one sexy payment of £5k, hello protein, gear and prostitu, erm..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Legday!! The pain was brought!

I can't do calf raises due to my lower leg issues along with deep squats, don't really like doing the half rep squats so been rotating hack squats, this week was the week without.

Leg curl

30kg warm up x20 then 4x8 65kg, last set was a slow 72.5kg and sore

Leg extension,

40kg warm up x20 then 4x8 60/70/75/80/80 then 1leg efforts at 40kg 1x15

Leg press!!!

150kg warm up x20 then....

170/210/240/280/300/320/350/360/375/375 managed 8 reps upto 350kg and it was dropped to 5 reps. Legs were shaking like a leaf on the 375kg. Asked a guy who was watching me to film it or take a pic so that you all know I'm not talking pish but he looked at me as if I'd asked for a rimjob! I took a pic with the 375kg on though. Went straight to Instagram!

Walking lunges, 30kg 4x20

TRX one leg jump lunges 4x20

Core...!!!

Hanging leg raises 3x10

Hello sweethearts (raise feet off ground when lying down and spread yer legs like a tart) 4x20

Kettlebell side dips 34kg 5x20

TRX mountain climbers non stop for 1 min x 3

Plank 2mins x 2

Glute bridge 30kg 5x10

Ouchy!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

375kg legpress, next time il make sure i get a pic of me actually doing it, cant be having the keyboard warriors accusing me of telling porky pies



on instagram, same username...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Just had a catch up there mate, cycle looks nice 

Op on the leg sounds like a b1tch though, best of luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Just had a catch up there mate, cycle looks nice
> 
> Op on the leg sounds like a b1tch though, best of luck with it :thumb:


Thanks man, but it's a lesson for everyone who think they have shin splints and can just get through the pain. Going to stick a thread on with the before and after pics etc incase anyone starts having similar pains and can mabye find it useful.

Cycle is going well, veins have went down slightly since the var stopped but come out big time when doing my workouts. Tren has me sweating more now I think plus iv got the bunged up nose and sniffs, annoying


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Thanks man, but it's a lesson for everyone who think they have shin splints and can just get through the pain. Going to stick a thread on with the before and after pics etc incase anyone starts having similar pains and can mabye find it useful.
> 
> Cycle is going well, veins have went down slightly since the var stopped but come out big time when doing my workouts. Tren has me sweating more now I think plus iv got the bunged up nose and sniffs, annoying


Might be a bit of test flu, or maybe just a little bug mate, get yourself overdosed on beechams and power through dude!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Might be a bit of test flu, or maybe just a little bug mate, get yourself overdosed on beechams and power through dude!


Test flu kills me every time man. Went to the docs for my nose today, the mrs has been moaning all week that I'm snoring like a caveman (proof of them snoring is?) and she gave me a snotter spray. Should help,

Back today, hitting the rhoms and rear delts hard. Going to stick with stiff leg deads this week too and wide grip pull ups as I am rather pish at them. Shoulder is much better and my posture has improved from these massages so hitting them tomorrow...with an Mtren shot as a pre workout ofcourse...can you tell I'm out with the mrs and her sexy pal tomorrow night...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

So.....this must be what tren cough is like....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> So.....this must be what tren cough is like....


Fun morning for you?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fun morning for you?


Pumped the mrs last night and she said it was like doing a dolphin, all slippy, didn't find it funny when I said that the actual smell of dolphin came from her...

Had the worst sleep ever, sweaty as feck, coughing and kept waking up. Rather irritating but worth it hopefully. 2ml of TMTE yesterday and 1ml of Mtren later before doing my shoulders and arms.

Night out tonight, on another note....

Police trousers normally £90...£17 from Republic. I'm taking my bank card with me today!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Pumped the mrs last night and she said it was like doing a dolphin, all slippy, didn't find it funny when I said that the actual smell of dolphin came from her...
> 
> Had the worst sleep ever, sweaty as feck, coughing and kept waking up. Rather irritating but worth it hopefully. 2ml of TMTE yesterday and 1ml of Mtren later before doing my shoulders and arms.
> 
> ...


I work in that place mate its hell on earth at the minute pmsl


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I work in that place mate its hell on earth at the minute pmsl


Fingers crossed they get bought over, it's the only place I can find jeans that fit me, but hopefully they'll not get bought over by Sunday as I'm going in with my bank card and going riot! Wee girl at the till was saying she hasn't a clue if her job is going or not, crap situation to be in mate if your in that same boat!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Fingers crossed they get bought over, it's the only place I can find jeans that fit me, but hopefully they'll not get bought over by Sunday as I'm going in with my bank card and going riot! Wee girl at the till was saying she hasn't a clue if her job is going or not, crap situation to be in mate if your in that same boat!!


It's been bought out already mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im a fukin fashion crisis


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im a fukin fashion crisis


Fashion hasn't ever arrived in Dundee mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Fashion hasn't ever arrived in Dundee mate


Llf aye Glasgow are the trend setters mate


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

fashion?

any in fife.....?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> fashion?
> 
> any in fife.....?


Shall I mention the pants again? Reminded me of the Raul guy in the old irn bru adverts


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's that about pants? Is someone posting pictures of them in pants?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> What's that about pants? Is someone posting pictures of them in pants?


Pmsl you're worse than us men you!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pmsl you're worse than us men you!


I'm deprived!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I'm deprived!!


I bet you prowl round the journos just looking for filth pmsl!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I bet you prowl round the journos just looking for filth pmsl!


Years subscription to xhamster I bet


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Years subscription to xhamster I bet


xhamster pshhh. Xnxx is far superior.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> xhamster pshhh. Xnxx is far superior.


Motherless is more up your street surely?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Took the mrs out into town last night, her mate cancelled quite late in so we were gonna stay in, but decided to go out for food. Ichiban it was (jap restaurant in Glasgow) chicken ramen for me, waitress said its something like 60g protein, 50g carbs, 13g fat which 2g are saturates, happy with that!

Even got the mrs to try sushi, was a good night! Back home for some humpy, said my spunk tasted slightly of pineapple!! I'm hoping this is a tren side :lol:

Pumps were crap in the gym yesterday, iv got crazy DOMS in my traps after lowering the weight on my DB shrugs as my left hand grip always goes. Super setted the shrugs with 30 rhomboid push-ups, hurt like a mofo! Felt my shoulder go again, it seems to be front raises that does it so only did 3 reps of them :lol: it's fine now though thankfully.

Tris are coming on as are the bis, pumps after the first exercise were awesome but then the muscles went deflated on the second and third, annoying!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello ladies....

You have an unhealthy relationship with my pants lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=REyMFqd7SZY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DREyMFqd7SZY&gl=GB


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I bet you prowl round the journos just looking for filth pmsl!


Ummm yup


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Years subscription to xhamster I bet


It's free...



onthebuild said:


> xhamster pshhh*. Xnxx* is far superior.


Noted


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Starting to really struggle with my protein shakes now, got 2kg from TPW as its giving me the boak. Went to buy 2kg of the lemon shortcake, selected lemon, moved it to 2kg and purchased, stupid f*cking website reverts back to apple cinnamon every time you change the weight. Honestly the most sickly shake iv ever had, yuk man!! Even with water it's far too sweet and yukky.

Back to pro10 for me, il just need to put up with the annoying 1kg bags.

No gym today, food wise has went well, 2x rib eye steaks, bowl of granola, half a bagel and peanut butter and a pint of coconut milk. Oh, my wee treat was 1 pop tart, heavenly it was!!

Dinner is 4x pork chops, I am looking forward to them big time!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening chaps 

No gym today, shoulder was sore over the weekend so stuck on the heat pads and been eating the dicloflenac pills, seems to have calmed down today. Only gets sore when doing front raises...

Anyway, legday was yesterday and went like so

Seated leg extension 50kg warm up x15 then 65kg/75kg/85kg at 10/10/7 slow

Seated leg curl 45kg warm up x 15 then 60kg/65kg/75kg at 10/10/10 slow, hate this exercise!

Leg press 200kg warm up x 20 then...

250kg 2x8

300kg 2x8

320kg 2x5

340kg 2x3

Then without rest (well not including the 10 seconds it took to remove the plates) I ran a drop set like so..

300kg x 5

250kg x10

200kg x 15

150kg x15

100kg x20

50kg x20 and then managed about 30 seconds in a static wall sit. The burn was mental! Legs were shaking like a leaf, really struggled to put all the plates away. Wanted to then do lunges but had to rest for a bit so done some bicep work..

Rope curls drop sets 22.5kg/20kg/12.5kg/7.5kg at 8/8/10/10 x3

DB hammer curls drop set 18kg/10kg at 8/10 x3

Reverse grip BB curl 21s 20kg x2

BB bicep 21s 20kg x2

After the rope curls I managed to squeeze in my walking DB lunges 2x15kg DB 4 sets of 20 lunges.

I have DOMS....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I also think iv lost a little strength in my legs, putting it down to my lower leg issue as its getting beyond agony now. Don't think my goal of 400kg legpress before my op is going to happen now


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Righty, on Monday I pinned 2ml TMTE and 1.5ml Mtren DS. Dreams have been a bit funky, basically all I'm dreaming about is pumping the sh1t out of one of the mrs' shy friends. She's tight :drool:

This is the second week without actually pinning test on its own ( second week of just the two blends) and my aggression and sex drive are just as bad as when I was pinning 600mg PC test! Done chest and tris today and although I kept an eye on the weight cause of my left shoulder playing up earlier in the week, iv seriously never been this aggressive during a workout. Veins were popping out all over the place (quite bad in my lower legs) face was going red and the pump was ace! Strangely though, my biceps were pumped as if I'd worked them even though I was doing chest and tris... My form must be terrible :lol:

Decline Bench 40kg warm up x20 then

80kg x 10

85kg 3x5 and one set of 3 reps. Finished off with 60kg x15

Flat DB Bench 28kg 4x8 last set was a drop set with 14kg x 20

DB flys worked in with DB bench 14kg 4x10

High Cable Fly 12.5kg 3x10 15kg 2x8 done these super slow, was feeling stretched and pumped at this point if that makes any sense at all,

Low cable fly 15kg 3x10 1x6 where I failed.

Rope tricep extension 25kg 3x10 drop set 25/17.5/12.5/7.5 for reps of 8/8/10/10 Pump was mega,

Skulls 30kg 4x10 too easy but couldn't be bothered finding 2 5kg plates as gym was mobbed, super setted with 10kg Kickbacks 4x10

Dips 3x failure

My Tshirt wouldn't go on after my quick shower, looked like a cheerleader at gay pride it was so tight #nipples

Really loved mixing the high chest flies with the low chest flies, saw that @onthebuild has been doing these so gave then a try.

Arms are looking a lot bigger now too, starting to notice it in myself finally


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Righty, on Monday I pinned 2ml TMTE and 1.5ml Mtren DS. Dreams have been a bit funky, basically all I'm dreaming about is pumping the sh1t out of one of the mrs' shy friends. She's tight :drool:
> 
> This is the second week without actually pinning test on its own ( second week of just the two blends) and my aggression and sex drive are just as bad as when I was pinning 600mg PC test! Done chest and tris today and although I kept an eye on the weight cause of my left shoulder playing up earlier in the week, iv seriously never been this aggressive during a workout. Veins were popping out all over the place (quite bad in my lower legs) face was going red and the pump was ace! Strangely though, my biceps were pumped as if I'd worked them even though I was doing chest and tris... My form must be terrible :lol:
> 
> ...


Think it's time for progress pic if you're noticing the difference mate!

Mixing the flies is a beast I love it, really feels like you've worked afterwards IMO!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Think it's time for progress pic if you're noticing the difference mate!
> 
> Mixing the flies is a beast I love it, really feels like you've worked afterwards IMO!


X2

Are you pinning the m tren ds im or sub q?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> X2
> 
> Are you pinning the m tren ds im or sub q?


I'm useless with the patter on here mate so I haven't a clue what youv just asked me :lol:

BSI Mtren ds and TMTE in each glute once per week, gets it all done and out the way. Was suggested by a friend of a friend to start taking Dbol alongside the jabs but dbol with tren..... Never heard of that before. I know there's a small amount of dbol in the MTren but running it as an oral just sounds a bit conflicting to me.

il stick a pic up in a few mins mate once I get onto the laptop.

Only worrying thing is my eating, I'm ALWAYS hungry, fat loss isn't anything spectacular at all and I'm growing still. 14 stone this morning so either I'm too hungry to cut, too stupid to eat correctly or it's just my destiny to be a fatty..


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'm useless with the patter on here mate so I haven't a clue what youv just asked me :lol:
> 
> BSI Mtren ds and TMTE in each glute once per week, gets it all done and out the way. Was suggested by a friend of a friend to start taking Dbol alongside the jabs but dbol with tren..... Never heard of that before. I know there's a small amount of dbol in the MTren but running it as an oral just sounds a bit conflicting to me.
> 
> ...


ha ha, just that the m tren stuff is water based so its in and out of your system in hrs so wondered if you were jabbing it ed in the muscle your are training.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> ha ha, just that the m tren stuff is water based so its in and out of your system in hrs so wondered if you were jabbing it ed in the muscle your are training.


I did pin my quads three weeks ago when it arrived as a pre-workout and honestly felt no difference. I read a good post on it from Aus later on that night. He had his mrs on the BSI Mtren and was raving about it, she was pinning 1ml a week of it on its own, so I decided to follow what he was saying, thankfully my clit hasn't grown the way he said hers did :lol:

I had zero sides from the tren e earlier in the cycle and noticed no other benefits, since switching to the TMTE and Mtren there's been a massive change. I turn into a bit of a [email protected] when running a decent level of test e pw and my lifts go up as expected. This is me not only running the two blends and stopped pinning the test e from PC & BSI test400 and the aggression increase alongside the lifts & sex drive really is something else!! To put it bluntly, I'd [email protected] you and them probably try to bench you afterwards :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pics!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

last week..



weekend roughly..





today..



stuck this onto the instagram and twitter... cant beat a photoshopped effort..



Going to punish the lats tomorrow as its Back day. My shoulders look slightly pish as iv not worked them in a bit as the left ones been ouchy, but saturaday they are getting minced!! need to try and get the mrs to take the pics when im pumped after the gym, i reckon i look twice as built when pumped than i do in the pics above..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> last week..
> 
> View attachment 113150
> 
> ...


Dont knock yourself mate, youre looking big! traps look cracking in the last photo.

Looking wide too!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I look at some of the similar built lads and cry mate but itl come good eventually. Nothing ever comes easy I guess


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I look at some of the similar built lads and cry mate but itl come good eventually. Nothing ever comes easy I guess


Exactly mate, just keep gaining steady and youve got it cracked!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Exactly mate, just keep gaining steady and youve got it cracked!


Changed the routine round to fit in some core work. I'm not going to be working for the next 10 weeks so no real excuses for not growing. Operation is next month and il be a bit f*cked after it for 5 weeks but think il focus on pull-ups until I can confidently get to the gym on my own and move plates around. Doing it on crutches shall be interesting...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

dreams are getting majorly weird folks, feeling good today, will get the the gym around 1pm for my back day. Should prove to be fun

took a wee pic this morning, mrs went to work and wanted me to send her a picture of me, BTW does anyone elses mrs do this? She knows fine well what i look like etc but still wants pictures, and before anyone asks if and why il always ask her for pics of her t1ts....its different :lol:



need to clean that mirror, bloody kids snotters all over it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> dreams are getting majorly weird folks, feeling good today, will get the the gym around 1pm for my back day. Should prove to be fun
> 
> took a wee pic this morning, mrs went to work and wanted me to send her a picture of me, BTW does anyone elses mrs do this? She knows fine well what i look like etc but still wants pictures, and before anyone asks if and why il always ask her for pics of her t1ts....its different :lol:
> 
> ...


looking well mate, bf's up a touch from ur previous pics. picsofbirdschebs


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking well mate, bf's up a touch from ur previous pics. picsofbirdschebs


It's a b1tch mate, not been able to do any cardio at all for months now cause of my spastic legs, can't skip, walk, run, row or cycle. There's a static arm rowing thing in the gym that all the old women use for their bingo wings, pride stops me going near it. Iv just been trying to keep my sat fat and carbs low, most of my fat intake comes from coconut and almond milk with some phillidelphia cheese twice a week. Thank god for bananas!

Really struggled to not eat everything I see on this cycle.

A cutting cycle that seems to have actually turned more into a low fat bulking effort. Could I be anymore retarded? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> It's a b1tch mate, not been able to do any cardio at all for months now cause of my spastic legs, can't skip, walk, run, row or cycle. There's a static arm rowing thing in the gym that all the old women use for their bingo wings, pride stops me going near it. Iv just been trying to keep my sat fat and carbs low, most of my fat intake comes from coconut and almond milk with some phillidelphia cheese twice a week. Thank god for bananas!
> 
> Really struggled to not eat everything I see on this cycle.
> 
> A cutting cycle that seems to have actually turned more into a low fat bulking effort. Could I be anymore retarded? :lol:


if in doubt....up the tren lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Timing this cycle to end just before my op, then once healed doubling it. No more pussying about with wee doses for me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Timing this cycle to end just before my op, then once healed doubling it. No more pussying about with wee doses for me


pmsl ur on about a g of tren as it is!...might see better results if u start lifting weights too :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl ur on about a g of tren as it is!...might see better results if u start lifting weights too :lol:


I'm buying you nothing on Sunday for that cheek :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'm buying you nothing on Sunday for that cheek :lol:


What's happening on Sunday? Is it your twos anniversary?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What's happening on Sunday? Is it your twos anniversary?


Mother's Day ya dik


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mother's Day ya dik


Ahhhh well that reminds me, must get her fvck all then :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhhh well that reminds me, must get her fvck all then :lol:


fuk mines hasnt spoke to me in about 2year :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk mines hasnt spoke to me in about 2year :lol:


About 8 years for me pmsl, I must just be a cvnt!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I grew up in children's homes so my mother would only get a Cnut punt from me! Nae mother and apparently I still need to spend money on the mrs? How pish is that? Personally I believe the kids should pay their own way, doesn't matter that they are both still too young to get pocket money...

Back day yesterday was a f*cking disaster! Two exercises in and my wee boys nursery phones saying he needed picked up! Managed to fire out 4 x 8 on

Close grip lat pull down

Bent over ez row

One arm rows

Rope bicep curls

What a workout....naaaaaaaat!! Shoulders this evening then if I can get to the gym tomorrow il run a back workout.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my mither & old man are both a pair of half wits....dundee for ya  all you can do is make sure ur own have the best upbringing possible.

whats up with the wee man?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> my mither & old man are both a pair of half wits....dundee for ya  all you can do is make sure ur own have the best upbringing possible.
> 
> whats up with the wee man?


For a start... He's probably no mine :lol:

Had my 6 year old doing pressups with me this morning, funny as f*ck. need to get it recorded and stuck on YouTube, form was better than mine :lol:

Chest DOMS still here, not had DOMS there in ages!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Your looking a lot bigger in your recent pics mate. Looks like its going well.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Your looking a lot bigger in your recent pics mate. Looks like its going well.


Cheers mate, stuck a progress comparison from last year and now on twitter, getting all sorts of gay guys and fat girls messaging me :drool: so tempting


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Cheers mate, stuck a progress comparison from last year and now on twitter, getting all sorts of gay guys and fat girls messaging me :drool: so tempting


Nothing like a bit unwanted attention. Good for the ego if nothing else. Ha.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Nothing like a bit unwanted attention. Good for the ego if nothing else. Ha.


Thankfully no trannies have flirted yet...then I really would be at a crossroads :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Thankfully no trannies have flirted yet...then I really would be at a crossroads :lol:


You an your trannies! You fvcking love em don't you!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You an your trannies! You fvcking love em don't you!


excuse me mr, they prefer the term T-Girl :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Couldnt sleep for sh1t last night, wide awake from 1am. Sat and worked through more of Lost on Netflix, then got bored about 6am, and done this..



Question for anyone really, now that you are all improving your size and appearance do any of you have that bloody weird friend who constantly asks for advice etc? Im waking up to pics from a guy i went to school from in my facebook inbox of his 'Guns' that he is working on...



dude weighs like 8 stone, at first i found it all rather amusing but now its getting [email protected] creepy! i have my own zombie stalker! help....


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Couldnt sleep for sh1t last night, wide awake from 1am. Sat and worked through more of Lost on Netflix, then got bored about 6am, and done this..
> 
> View attachment 113514
> 
> ...


That is kinda creepy. Maybe you need to stop posting pics on your Facebook lol, between that and twitter your getting all kinds of strange attractions.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> That is kinda creepy. Maybe you need to stop posting pics on your Facebook lol, between that and twitter your getting all kinds of strange attractions.


Weird eh!

Good lad, took him through a chest and tricep workout and killed him pretty much, but the 'progress' pics are giving the the heebijeebs!! Told me yesterday I'm not able to call him super noodle anymore :lol:

Shoulders tomorrow!!!! By far my new favourite workout!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Couldnt sleep for sh1t last night, wide awake from 1am. Sat and worked through more of Lost on Netflix, then got bored about 6am, and done this..
> 
> View attachment 113514
> 
> ...


Fvck me @JANIKvonD has put some size on in that pic!

Still looks a creepy cvnt though :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl, do u see him in person?....id be rubbering tht cvnt


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, do u see him in person?....id be rubbering tht cvnt


Putting a rubber on you mean :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> *Putting a rubber on* you mean :lol:


not a fukin chance!...he'd be getting riddled


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> not a fukin chance!...he'd be getting riddled


Getting rattled you say? :lol:

Honestly man, the guys a tube. I spent ages sending him good gen for protein and such like, he's just bought 50 glass bottles of whey protein "instantate" whatever the f*ck that is. Not even a triple facepalm is enough...

Got a funeral later this week, my jakey cousins little boy fell out their window at the weekend, they live something like the 15th floor of a set of flats, boy was only 4 Aswell. Heartbreaking, was in the news all weekend so makes it all even worse.

Also been offered a belter of a job but can't take it as they want me to be in Berlin for the last half of April, my op is the second week in April, gutted man!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

riddled as in id be injecting him with some HIV....then he'd be riddled too...never mind, dundee thing :lol:

thats absolutely horrible about the wee man!!!....fukin boils me, to the point i cant read/hear about sh!t to do with kids or i start getting myself worked up about it.

change the op date?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> riddled as in id be injecting him with some HIV....then he'd be riddled too...never mind, dundee thing :lol:
> 
> thats absolutely horrible about the wee man!!!....fukin boils me, to the point i cant read/hear about sh!t to do with kids or i start getting myself worked up about it.
> 
> change the op date?


Can't mate, find it painful now to walk the length of my street without stopping. Lower leg muscles just get really tense and hurt like hell, be about another 16 weeks if I change the date. Kick in the stones but if they want me to join the company then hopefully they'll be willing to look at me again when I can work. Berlin for a month would have been epic,

Was awful news mate, I'm not close at all to any of my family so there's no emotional ties but its still a wee boy of 4 that's fallen 15 floors, but itl happen again elsewhere. Lessons are never learned


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Got the cold again! Pish!

Pumped the mrs this morning, right baw is absolutely killing me. Really bloody painful, this has happened every now and then since i got the snip if I don't empty my go'nads. Bloody getting worse!

Not been to the gym all weekend and so far this week, kids have been ill but thankfully both fine today so it's a chest and tris day for me. Have my final shoulder massage later today too so tomorrow will be back and bis then Friday shoulders. Dbol has me a little bloated, was hoping the adex would have helped with that but nope,

1ml Mtren before the chest today, if memory serves me correctly I was decline benching 85kg last week so lets see what I can push in the flat BB


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Got the cold again! Pish!
> 
> Pumped the mrs this morning, right baw is absolutely killing me. Really bloody painful, this has happened every now and then since i got the snip if I don't empty my go'nads. Bloody getting worse!
> 
> ...


What adex are you using mate, pharma or ugl?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What adex are you using mate, pharma or ugl?


BSI mate, was all I could get my grubby hands on, I trust it as much as I'd trust the pope with my son... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> BSI mate, was all I could get my grubby hands on, I trust it as much as I'd trust the pope with my son... :lol:


Yeah I'm using WC and still get puffy nips, no lumps but it's not very convincing to me, must be undersized like fvck


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I'm using WC and still get puffy nips, no lumps but it's not very convincing to me, must be undersized like fvck


The BSI ones are huge! Must be about 5 x the size of the old pc ones I had previously. My nips have went puffy this week but I think it's the dbol, they were like wee tam o shanters last week :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> The BSI ones are huge! Must be about 5 x the size of the old pc ones I had previously. My nips have went puffy this week but I think it's the dbol, they were like wee tam o shanters last week :lol:


PMSL no idea what a 'wee tam o shanter' is :lol:

The wc ones are quite small, just dont trust em, pharma for me from now on! You order any blue hearts?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> PMSL no idea what a 'wee tam o shanter' is :lol:
> 
> The wc ones are quite small, just dont trust em, pharma for me from now on! You order any blue hearts?


Nah man, got this pc dbol which will do me until the end of the month and end of the cycle. Not loving the bloat already though, honestly think I look like sh1t now whereas i was looking a bit better than usual a week and a half ago. Seems to be my t1ts that have popped out!!

Thinking of oxys alongside the 4ml TMTE after my op, but depending on money i might just run var


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Nah man, got this pc dbol which will do me until the end of the month and end of the cycle. Not loving the bloat already though, honestly think I look like sh1t now whereas i was looking a bit better than usual a week and a half ago. Seems to be my t1ts that have popped out!!
> 
> Thinking of oxys alongside the 4ml TMTE after my op, but depending on money i might just run var


Pm me your address I will send you a present


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Pm me your address I will send you a present


You won't send me a horses head or something messed up?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You won't send me a horses head or something messed up?


Mucky undies I reckon :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> You won't send me a horses head or something messed up?


Take the chance and find out xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awreet ginge, whits going on


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> awreet ginge, whits going on


Dinny tell um ginge!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Janny your filling oot big boy dems guns in you avi my son


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Janny your filling oot big boy dems guns in you avi my son


cheers mate, week 2 of blast & up near 5kg.....the next 13weeks should be interesting :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate, week 2 of blast & up near 5kg.....the next 13weeks should be interesting :lol:


Almost looking as awesome as me :lol:

The bloat iv got is shocking, I seriously just look fat, gutted. Also down with the cold! Rage.

Shoulder massage yesterday after my chest and tris, he's a trained physio too so we ran through some movement tests and the shoulder injury I have is in the 'Subscapularis' part of the rotator cuff. Got some exercises for it and he focused the full massage on it. F*cking sore today though so I'm resting it, deep heat and anti flammatories. Back and bis tomorrow and hitting the shoulders on Saturday.

Did I mention that the bloat from this dbol has me looking like sh1t?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Adex is your friend for the bloat goggs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Almost looking as awesome as me :lol:
> 
> The bloat iv got is shocking, I seriously just look fat, gutted. Also down with the cold! Rage.
> 
> ...


i hate dbol

!



Craigyboy said:


> Adex is your friend for the bloat goggs


fuk i forgot im supposed to be taking this :lol: only took 1 tab out the packet a week ago


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right so... My cutting cycle seems to have transformed into a clean bulk cycle, feeling most retarded! Body fat has now went up a touch as I went on the dbol but the bloat was too much, big thanks to @Craigyboy for sending me over some Oxys, which I haven't had a solid sh1t since I started taking them.

Gym later this evening for shoulders, should be epic!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Right so... My cutting cycle seems to have transformed into a clean bulk cycle, feeling most retarded! Body fat has now went up a touch as I went on the dbol but the bloat was too much, big thanks to @Craigyboy for sending me over some Oxys, which I haven't had a solid sh1t since I started taking them.
> 
> Gym later this evening for shoulders, should be epic!!


The oxy's will at least help you go back to cutting at least :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> The oxy's will at least help you go back to cutting at least :lol:


Just can't seem to do it mate, always so bloody hungry. I look at cutting diets on here and I'd seriously starve!! Even tried to just get by on tomatoes and grapes, but found I had a slight allergy to tomatoes :lol:

Why!!! Why!!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Double post


Is this some sort of insult? I can never tell with the patter these days... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Just can't seem to do it mate, always so bloody hungry. I look at cutting diets on here and I'd seriously starve!! Even tried to just get by on tomatoes and grapes, but found I had a slight allergy to tomatoes :lol:
> 
> Why!!! Why!!!


get some eca's down ya...they kill my appetite


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> get some eca's down ya...they kill my appetite


I think I'm going to give this a try, just so f*cking hungry constantly. Be worse when I'm unable to gontonthe gym for two weeks after my op, i will be like Vanessa feltz ...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad you are getting on with the oxys as I am a poofter and couldn't handle them


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Glad you are getting on with the oxys as I am a poofter and couldn't handle them


Pmsl where was my pm when the Oxys were going begging?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Edited to avoid a :ban:

@onthebuild


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Edited to avoid a :ban:
> 
> @onthebuild


What did you edit? Want me to delete something?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What did you edit? Want me to delete something?


Yes, your jealousy. Now eat me sideways xx

On a side note, picked up the wee man today from nursery, bent down and picked up his bag....ripped my ****nal top at the right shoulder to armpit. Looked a right Cnut!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Yes, your jealousy. Now eat me sideways xx
> 
> On a side note, picked up the wee man today from nursery, bent down and picked up his bag....ripped my *****nal top at the right shoulder to armpit. Looked a right Cnut*!


You looked a cvnt long before it ripped, your shower of sh1te lost to Blackburn :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You looked a cvnt long before it ripped, your shower of sh1te lost to Blackburn :lol:


Oh dear god, I'm sorry I just can't get into a football slagging match with a Leeds fan. Would be like challenging a spastic to keep his bib dry for 5 mins....

And excuse me mr, i do not normally look like a Cnut, I mean there ain't many Scottish lads that can wear a mankini and not blind everyone in the surrounding area with his whiteness....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Oh dear god, I'm sorry I just can't get into a football slagging match with a Leeds fan. Would be like challenging a spastic to keep his bib dry for 5 mins....
> 
> And excuse me mr, i do not normally look like a Cnut, I mean there ain't many Scottish lads that can wear a mankini and not blind everyone in the surrounding area with his whiteness....


Lets just leave my bib out of it shall we you cvnt!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Lets just leave my bib out of it shall we you cvnt!!


Your bib? I fail to see where iv previously made reference to my groin area :drool:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

After being in the house most of last week with the snotty cold I feel better and yesterday was the shoulders workout, love the shoulders as they are coming on really well, the Subscapularis in my left is the rotator muscle injury iv got so being careful with it. Still going a few kg lighter just to tread carefully round the left shoulder.

DB Seated shoulder press 28kg 4x8 really felt the last 5 reps on the 4th set but il be back into the 30kg+ next week that's for sure!

DB side raise 12kg 4x10, could feel the strain on the left side but no real pain

Face pulls (on the cable row) 27.5kg 4x10 what a bloody burn!!!

Cable lateral raise 7.5kg 4x10, 1 extra set to failure, got to about 12 reps I think

Bent over rear cable fly 7.5kg 4x10

Seated Military press 2 x 10 40kg, 1x8 50kg, 3x5 60kg,

, 1x4 65kg

DB Shrugs 30kg each hand 5x10 focused more on pulling backwards and up rather than just shrugging upwards

Supersetted with Rhomboid push-ups 10x10 ouch!!

Left shoulder was on fire!! Done some tricep work too as I had some energy left

Dips 4x 12

Tricep rope extensions drop Sets, 5 sets of 8 of 22.5kg,17.5kg,12.5kg

Slow kickbacks 4x8 8kg which left my arms wasted, didn't have as much energy as I had thought :lol:

Legday arrived today. Gym was busy so couldn't go as heavy on the legpress but still left the place walking like rape victim (limping jot grinning)

Leg extensions, warmup then 5x10 70kg

Leg curl, warm up then 5x10 60kg (fcuking hate this exercise)

Squats (heel raised and easy) warm up then 125kg 5x8

Walking Plate lunges 2x15kg plates, 4x10, I find this easy but my grip goes in the 20kg plates

Legpress warm up of 100kg x 15 then...

200kg x 10 reps

250kg x 8 reps

300kg x 8 reps, shaking like fcuk

330kg 8x8 reps, this was the most sets and reps iv done with anything over 250kg I think. Rest period in between sets was 2 mins.

Then for extra burn I ran drop sets of 8 reps after the last heavy sets of:

300kg, 250kg, 200kg, 150kg and 100kg

I need the heel raised on the squats as I can't get any depth due to my lower leg issues, pain in the @rse as I hate taking the shortcuts but has to be done just now. I really really struggled to get down the gym stairs and up my own stairs. The back pumps from the legpress were insane, my quads where shaking until about 1-2pm, workout was 09.30 - about 11.15am give or take a few mins. I threw up at 2pm

Back pain I get is really weird from the legpress. First two sets I get a stabbing pain as if a bone is poking into my lower back (right side) regardless of the weight and when I go heavy my whole lower back goes very tight. I think I need to start foam rolling my lower back and stretch it out before my leg days, weird huh!!

DOMS are setting in...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Good sessions there G.

Some excellent weights on the leg press. Your quads must be growing!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Good sessions there G.
> 
> Some excellent weights on the leg press. Your quads must be growing!


Cheers mate 

Quads are huge now, was moaning a few weeks ago about my issues finding jeans to fit now, today it was new trousers for these bloody job interviews, had to go upto a 34 waist and they are still tight!

Legpress was up at 370kg a few weeks ago but I got major jip from my lower muscles (tibialis anterior and soleus) as those are too big for their mayofascial sacks. It's a bitch! Was aiming for 400kg legpress but don't think il get it now, I think I'd mabye work upto 380kg for reps if I didn't do the squats, lunges and extensions first. Mabye get the 400kg next cycle, video proof shall be made!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Good sessions there G.
> 
> Some excellent weights on the leg press. Your quads must be growing!


Cheers mate 

Quads are huge now, was moaning a few weeks ago about my issues finding jeans to fit now, today it was new trousers for these bloody job interviews, had to go upto a 34 waist and they are still tight!

Legpress was up at 370kg a few weeks ago but I got major jip from my lower muscles (tibialis anterior and soleus) as those are too big for their mayofascial sacks. It's a bitch! Was aiming for 400kg legpress but don't think il get it now, I think I'd mabye work upto 380kg for reps if I didn't do the squats, lunges and extensions first. Mabye get the 400kg next cycle, video proof shall be made!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest day!!

Felt iv been a bit of a wimp with the DB Bench, always too worried about my shoulder to go heavier so decided to just give it a go today.

Flat DB bench, warm up then 40kg 5x5 last rep on every set was tough new PB!

Decline BB Bench warm up then 80kg 5x8, one extra set of 10 reps 60kg

DB flat flies 4x8 16kg

High cable flies 17.5kg 4x8

Low cable flies 10kg 4x8 one set of 5 reps 12.5

60 press ups

Skullcrushers 35kg 5x10 supersetted with

DB Kickbacks 10kg 5x8 ouch!!

Rope tricep extensions drop sets of 8/8/12/15 at 22.5,20,15,12.5kg repeated 5 times

Stretched out and came home. Job interview later today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cracking couple sesh's there bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u still on the bsi stuff?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u still on the bsi stuff?


Used the last of it on Monday there mate, iv had this blocked nose and mental sleeping pattern since week 2 of the TMTE600 plus the aggression is through the roof. If I stick with BSI for the next cycle il pin 4ml of it each week just to really see what happens.

Been feeling queasy after the gym this week, spew up after my legs effort but felt really dodgy after the shoulders and today's chest, oxys mabye?

Next two weeks will be oxys only and then pct, should time it just right for my operation.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Used the last of it on Monday there mate, iv had this blocked nose and mental sleeping pattern since week 2 of the TMTE600 plus the aggression is through the roof. If I stick with BSI for the next cycle il pin 4ml of it each week just to really see what happens.
> 
> Been feeling queasy after the gym this week, spew up after my legs effort but felt really dodgy after the shoulders and today's chest, oxys mabye?
> 
> Next two weeks will be oxys only and then pct, should time it just right for my operation.


im feeling the exact same mate....3rd jab of blast tonight so tren is taking hold & kicking me in the teeth lol. ahwell


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im feeling the exact same mate....3rd jab of blast tonight so tren is taking hold & kicking me in the teeth lol. ahwell


The sides are sh1t man but its such an awesome chemical that i couldn't care if my nose falls off, I'm still using it in the future!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Come on Scotland!! Intae these [email protected] gimps!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

just to warn you all, watching your crap country play football when on cycle is not a good idea, roid rage caused me to act a little childish..

back day later on today, still aiming for the lats and rhoms more that the upper back, going to start adding in some traps exercises too just to hit them twice per week as they are looking like crap


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> just to warn you all, watching your crap country play football when on cycle is not a good idea, roid rage caused me to act a little childish..
> 
> back day later on today, still aiming for the lats and rhoms more that the upper back, going to start adding in some traps exercises too just to hit them twice per week as they are looking like crap


Fvcking snodgrass!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> just to warn you all, watching your crap country play football when on cycle is not a good idea, roid rage caused me to act a little childish..
> 
> back day later on today, still aiming for the lats and rhoms more that the upper back, going to start adding in some traps exercises too just to hit them twice per week as they are looking like crap


straight arm pushdowns is the best movement iv ever done for lat growth...lats were severly lagging, now tbh there prob my best back point now


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking snodgrass!


Only one who tried mate, tactics were working Aswell. Leave the boot into their crap players such as ricketts and Ramsey so they get rattled and give the ball away. Hacking doesn't really effect mowgli (bale) much now. Wales' distribution of the ball from 25mins onwards was shocking. Snodgrass and Hanley were the only ones who turned up. Fletcher bailed out at 4 mins, nothing wrong with that lazy Cnut! At 60 mins we ran out of gas, professional footballers who get tired at 60mins...pathetic.

I'd be scared to play San Marino and I'm not joking.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> straight arm pushdowns is the best movement iv ever done for lat growth...lats were severly lagging, now tbh there prob my best back point now


Yeah man, I'm trying to catch up in your journal this week, upto date with @onthebuilds and I will attempt to do the same with @Leeds89 monster journal too. The variation in routines is awesome for tweaking the workouts, only worry with the straight arm pulldowns is my shoulder, any type of front raise action kills it, but I'm giving it a try. DB pull overs don't seem to do anything for me which is a Cnut!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

leeds got a journo? will have a gander at the runts progress


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> leeds got a journo? will have a gander at the runts progress


Is that monster one with @danMUNDY still not going? I'm about 4 months behind in the posts :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Is that monster one with @danMUNDY still not going? I'm about 4 months behind in the posts :lol:


fuk knows....they hench yet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows....they hench yet?


Dunno, but they'd get it :drool:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows....they hench yet?


I am


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Awrite ginger pubes! How you getting on with the a bombs ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Awrite ginger pubes! How you getting on with the a bombs ?


Going well mate, the bloat has went down slightly from the dbol but the chest and tricep pumps yesterday were insane. I'm not as hungry either which I wasn't expecting and my guts have calmed down too which is good. The lower back pumps on my legday were mental too mate 

Pretty happy so far buddy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am glad I am just a big pansy and can't hack side effects

Just test eq and poofy peptides for me :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Am glad I am just a big pansy and can't hack side effects
> 
> Just test eq and poofy peptides for me :thumb:


what peds u using mate? HOW U FINDING THEM


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what peds u using mate? HOW U FINDING THEM


Stole the words out of my mouth....makes a change from putting things in it :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Mod grf1 and ghrp 2

I have some ipamorelin for after the ghrp 2

Using them 100mg each twice ed

Only used them a few days, I have noticed I get quite flushed and warm a little after the jag, and last night was the first night in ages I slept all the way through

So defo doing something

Not expecting a whole load from them but if they help a little they will bo ok in my book

Have to use them for a prolonged period but the good news is they don't cause adverse affects like aas can

And using them on top of aas helps, as it stimulates your natural growth hormones so basically

Gh + aas = better gains, well hopefully

My diet is the best it's ever been, but just started on that so again over time results will speak for them selves, hopefully

I know it's not synthetic gh but it's the next best thing


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Back day today, the mrs hasn't been at the gym for a few weeks so took her along for a back routine and some Glute work (not that type of Glute work) She's loving lifting much more than cardio but her confidence is still really low, plus she had a wee tummy since the start of the year, combination of pish food and no time to train.

My day was ...

Deadlifts 5x5 130kg (lower back pumps were mental again)

EZ bent over row 75kg 4x8 (back pumps grrr)

DB 1 arm row 30kg 5x8 easy and slow

Lat pulldowns 90kg 5x8

Close grip pull downs 75kg 5x8

Bicep rope curls 25kg 4x8

DB Bicep curls 18kg 4x8

Seated bicep curls 14kg 4x8

Bicep 21s to finish 17.5kg barbell 2 sets.

The mrs (I thought she done awesome)

Stiff leg deadlifts & Glute squeeze 40kg 5x8

Ez bent over rows 30kg 5x8

DB 1 arm row 10kg 4x8

Lat pulldowns 45kg 5x8 (she found this hard after the 5th rep)

Close grip pulldowns 35kg 5x8 (found this hard as feck on the last set, helped her bash out 12 slow reps on 30kg after the 5th set)

Barbell Glute bridge 25kg 10x10

Barbell hip extensions 25kg 10x10

DB High Glute step ups 9kgx2 10x20

Seated bicep curls 8kg 4x8

Rope bicep curls 7.5 4x8





(The cameltoe whilst doing the Glute bridges was fcuking amazing!! I'm not uploading pics of this though :lol: )


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My back workout was pish if I'm being honest. I focused more on helping the boss, but even with that I find working out with people a distraction.

Working out myself is the way to go


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Last jab of my cycle today, gutted! Personally I'd rather just keep going so will wait until I'm healed up after this operation and will be banging in 800mg tren, mast and test pw.

Spent the majority of the day listening to Bret Contreras on YouTube, guy has got some balls with the stuff he's saying. Doesn't half get stuck into Charles poliquin, basically calls him out and says he's full of sh1t. For this reason alone, I like the guy!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Spent today with deep heat on my left shoulder deltoid area, pain killers and anti flams, started to feel it throbbing last night when I was sitting in bed watching lost on the tablet, pile of pish that tv show btw!!

Since Sunday iv had tightness around my left lat/ rhomboid so worked the tennis ball in there today, watched some Jeremy Kyle whilst doing it. So glad the guy passed his lie detector test, his gf was a ride!!

OXYS update...

Been gubbing 100mg a day, bloat isn't too bad tbh, it's there slightly but not nearly as noticeable as the dbol bloat. I'm not as hungry either now for some reason, but I'm starving at the same times per day, when I wake, 11am, 2pm 5-6pm and 8-9pm which is when I eat. Looking at ways to cut down for when I'm going to actually cut like an adult who has an idea what he's doing. Looking at cutting diets too, wtf is quark??!!

ECA stacks have me confused as hell so looking more into them, kinda seem a little over priced much like the grenade pills and such like. Research needed!!

Oh and boys, was speaking to a chick called Cat Trentham on twitter today and yesterday. Oh my...oh my indeed.... :drool:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Must be as close to a perfect red head as you'll ever get. She sent me a vid of her benching, think its also on twitter.....first class [email protected] material...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders today, went well although there was zero pump which I am a bit confused on. Worked the usual pace with a maximum of 90 seconds rest between sets. Also to get used to the heat in the gym I wore joggies and not shorts, basically to get used to wearing them as once I have my operation on my legs and left with big fcuk off scars from my knees to my ankles on both legs il not be wearing shorts again. Was sweating like a jake on jezza Kyle after my first few exercises.

Seated DB shoulder press, warm up then 32kg 5x5

DB lateral raise 12kg 5x8

Upright row cable machine 30kg 5x8 (not been doing these for months as they used to hurt the shoulder, found it hard going)

Cable side raise 7.5kg 5x8 (pish easy on my right, bloody hard on my left)

Seated face pull 30kg 5x8 (harder than standing and forearms hurt Aswell as traps)

1 arm DB bent over shrug 30kg 10x10 (same position as a DB row, awesome burn)

DB shrugs 30kg 10x10

Skulls 40kg 5x8 last 3 sets supersetted with EZ CGBP 40kg 3x15

Cable tricep extension 35kg 5x8

Body weight dips 5x10

Diamond push-ups 3x20 (kills my wrists but worth it)

Seated BB Shoulder press 50kg 5x8 (easy)

Didn't have too much energy left. Iv ran out of BCAAS and pre workout so it was a rank coffee and a banana pre workout. I'm pretty happy with the BB Press of 50kg 5x8 at the very end of my workout but also glad that I'm back to pushing the 32kgs DB shoulder press, want that back upto 36kg by my op. my tris looks pretty healthy but delts and traps just looked deflated whereas normally the delts pop out like a MOFO! Glad to be able to do the upright rows without any discomfort but p1ssed off at how light I'm stuck with, frustrated that my strength progress has not came on as much as the visual side

My body fat increase means my right vein on the bicep isn't as awesome, gutted!

Home for 2 chicken breasts and peppers  and to read this ECA thread I found, had every bit of info you'd need. Another example of why ukm is such a good site to be on!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Back day has came and went.

Reverse cable crossovers 10kg 5x8 to warm up..

Deadlift, warm up then 150kg 5x5.

Lat pulldowns 80kg 5x5 (super-setted with....)

Straight arm cable pulldowns 35,25,15kg 8/10/12 5 sets of

DB row 30kg 5x10

Seated cable row 55kg 5x8 (plate loaded one is broken and the cable one strangely is harder)

Bicep preacher curl 35kg 4x8 last set 10x25kg

DB bicep curl 18kg 5x8 drop set 10kg 5x8

EZ bar bicep curl 35kg 4x8 slow and sore

Didn't manage the usual EZ bent over row as the lower back pumps from the DL were a killer.

Happy with the DL, not happy with the rest. Think I'm too weak for the gear iv used and the length iv been training. My diet has me hitting 300g protein per day and is Kind of clean. I upped my dairy once i decided the cutting wasn't happening due to my hunger, but this has only increased my cals by about 200

I also feel and look fat, just fat fat fat!! I look like sh1t, no point in flirting around and saying I'm bloated or anything. I look like a fat [email protected] that's only ever used the vending machine in a gym. The top half of my belly is swollen out, then kicks in to only swell out at the bottom, I haven't a fcuking clue what's going on!! il add pics so that it puts everyone off their lunch













Bout 5 weeks ago I thought I was looking not bad, now I'm a blob.

Suggestions, nicknames and abuse are as welcome as usual


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Back day has came and went.
> 
> Reverse cable crossovers 10kg 5x8 to warm up..
> 
> ...


Nickname: Fatty Mcpuff?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nickname: Fatty Mcpuff?


Was hoping you'd say Adele as I'm also fat and ginger...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Was hoping you'd say Adele as I'm also fat and ginger...


But Adele doesn't turn me on :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i think your looking good mate. especially delts...but lats n arms are good too.

need to cut before u notice all the hard work brother......but your off cycle now so will prob find your back where u started by the time the bf's low enough lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i think your looking good mate. especially delts...but lats n arms are good too.
> 
> need to cut before u notice all the hard work brother......but your off cycle now so will prob find your back where u started by the time the bf's low enough lol


Just feel like sh1t mate. The workout days I notice the most are chest and shoulders now that my legs have kinda stalled at 360kgish legpress. I'm only gonna be off cycle for about three weeks. As soon as my operation is done I'm cruising on 300ml test pw until I get the cutting cycle bought. Saving up for my circuit training, boxercise and bootcamp quals, doing them after Xmas. Got that wee PT job in Decathlon in Glasgow solely for the staff discount :lol:

Really going to sit and look at the cutting diets, already bought enough pro plus and aspirin for the ECA stacks, just need chest-eze now and that's ready.

Wondering if my stomach is the oxys bloat along with some gluten bloat and BF, if it was purely just flab wouldn't it be all over and not just the very top and very bottom if that makes sense?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Cycle ended, overall my calories dropped around 700 per day, fat is possibly slightly less whilst my strength and size is up. Only I could fcuk up a cutting cycle and make it into a kind of clean bulk (especially the last 8 weeks)

Now I'm cruising on 300mg Pro Chem test until I hit the tren again. My operation is this month (look out for my shin splints blog that il do) and today I started the Keto Diet and should be on course on it





First day and first attempt so wel see how it progresses really


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

why the calorie drop during a cruise mate?....id have though maintaining what muscle u have would involve higher cals?....imo presrving muscle is WAY more importand then keeping the chub off, stripping a bit of fat is a doddle....keeping the muscle while doing it is what fuks most ppl.

IMO keep the cals up & keep smashing the gym hard....then cut cals back on your next blast


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> why the calorie drop during a cruise mate?....id have though maintaining what muscle u have would involve higher cals?....imo presrving muscle is WAY more importand then keeping the chub off, stripping a bit of fat is a doddle....keeping the muscle while doing it is what fuks most ppl.
> 
> IMO keep the cals up & keep smashing the gym hard....then cut cals back on your next blast


Keeping my cals around 3000 during the cruise mate as I want to try this keto for a few weeks, my cals over the cycle dropped about 700 per day is what i meant. Managed to stay away from chocolate, sugar,mayo and bread which is good going for me. I still grew though , protein was hitting about 350g on average everyday and the carbs weren't excessive either ,went a bit wrong on the last week though as I started eating Rice Krispies like fcuk!

Decided to cruise whilst trying the Keto, was going to wait till after the op but don't want to lose anything as I'd feel like back to square one if I do


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Keeping my cals around 3000 during the cruise mate as I want to try this keto for a few weeks, my cals over the cycle dropped about 700 per day is what i meant. Managed to stay away from chocolate, sugar,mayo and bread which is good going for me. I still grew though , protein was hitting about 350g on average everyday and the carbs weren't excessive either ,went a bit wrong on the last week though as I started eating Rice Krispies like fcuk!
> 
> Decided to cruise whilst trying the Keto, was going to wait till after the op *but don't want to lose anything as I'd feel like back to square one* if I do


EXACTLY. everyones that scared about gaining a bit of chub, they p!ss about with cals & soon lose focus on wtf there trying to achieve. 3 year later they look the same


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> EXACTLY. everyones that scared about gaining a bit of chub, they p!ss about with cals & soon lose focus on wtf there trying to achieve. 3 year later they look the same


If this doesn't strip much off then I'm happy to hold a bit of fat. I look far better than when I started, lifts are kind of respectable and that will all only improve. I'm nowhere near where I want to be but much closer than what I was last year.

I'd hate to be one of these lads that are all cut up with their abs painted on but have the overall appearance like a rake! Can't fill out vests or bench more than 60kg, might have no body fat but look like they have aids


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> If this doesn't strip much off then I'm happy to hold a bit of fat. I look far better than when I started, lifts are kind of respectable and that will all only improve. I'm nowhere near where I want to be but much closer than what I was last year.
> 
> I'd hate to be one of these lads that are all cut up with their abs painted on but have the overall appearance like a rake! Can't fill out vests or bench more than 60kg, might have no body fat but look like they have aids


what is your overall goal mate?

mine is to look as freakishly big & ripped as i can manage....not just look like i train....but get a 'OYF' reaction from others that train :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> If this doesn't strip much off then I'm happy to hold a bit of fat. I look far better than when I started, lifts are kind of respectable and that will all only improve. I'm nowhere near where I want to be but much closer than what I was last year.
> 
> I'd hate to be one of these lads that are all cut up with their abs painted on but have the overall appearance like a rake! Can't fill out vests or bench more than 60kg, might have no body fat but look like they have aids


Someone mention my name? Cvnts.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Day 2 of keto and I'm feeling like absolute [email protected] so I'm very confident I'm doing it right :lol:

Also, just won tickets to my clubs Cup Final Tommorow, happy as!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

where u hidding ginger?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> where u hidding ginger?


In here hunni

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/220003-super-gs-keto-adventure-6.html

Xx


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Happnin man? How's the shins?


----------

